# This is why I can't ride today...



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

...yet more snow...










I know ... a lame excuse for posting a picture :wink5:

zac


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Tell me about it...same problem here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157115&stc=1&d=1235940770


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

They're predicting it here in NY as well. We just haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

We got some snow here too, but not it is just cold. blegghh


----------



## ncsu (Dec 28, 2008)

That is a sweet bike! It just _looks_ fast sitting there.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

How do you like the Reynolds wheels? How to they compare to Race XXX Lite wheelsets.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Sure you can ride, you've just got the wrong tires. ;-)

Sweet looking setup.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Jbartmc said:


> How do you like the Reynolds wheels? How to they compare to Race XXX Lite wheelsets.


These are the Assaults, so they are comparable in weight to Race X Lites. In fact, overall, just a few grams heavier. My Bonty RXLs without skewers and tape run 1496 grams for a Shimano splined rear. These Assaults weigh 1513 grams. The RXXXL run in the lower 1200 gram range I think.

The build is good. The tensions, out of the box, on the spokes was good and uniform. However, after a couple of rides the rear had one too many pops and pings for my tastes. Thought initially it was just breaking in, but they continued, So on recommendation from a trusted mechanic, I destressed the rear spokes and rims and rebuilt the rear. I think I am back in business but then the snow came. They are nice and true and round and the tensions are about 3-5Kgf higher all around on the rear and still very uniform. The max deviation is within 5% for each side!

I thightened up the tensions a bit to take a bit of the flex out of them. I felt just a bit too much when pushing them hard. We'll see.

They brake well, the scrim strip that Reynolds now adds to the rim makes a big difference. (I am using SS yellows for pads.) Although you are still tempted to touch the brakes in advance of a stop especially if they get a bit wet, to try and dry them out.

They are light, that is for sure, and they wind up as you would expect, as the rims are fairly lightweight with the Reynolds KT hubs being the heavy link in the chain. (Note these are the same rims that Reynolds uses on the DV46ULs, the only difference is that the Assaults have slightly heavier spokes and generic hubs.) Before I rode them, I did the rear hub rebuild as mentioned on Reynolds website just as a precaution. I think that was more an issue for early builds and they have since corrected the problem, but it only takes a couple of minutes, so what the heck.

Do I like them as much as my Mavic Cosmic Carbones SL SSCs? Don't know yet, I need more miles on them. Initial impression is no, but the jury is still out.

As how they compare to the RXXXL, well now those wheels are aimed at two different styles of riding, aero or weight? But I would say that these Reynolds should do very well on climbs. I generally had no problems climbing with my Carbones (boat anchors) but I certainly wouldn't do Mt. Ascutney with them either, but I certainly would with these. 

I am really anxious to see who they perform this year.

zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

davidka said:


> Sure you can ride, you've just got the wrong tires. ;-)
> 
> Sweet looking setup.


Thanks, I know it!!! I rode in today on my SS with Spec AC Gators in 25s in 8" of fresh and snow covered roads. 

zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ncsu said:


> That is a sweet bike! It just _looks_ fast sitting there.


Thanks.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I can't ride b/c its -21 C (about 5 F) here. 
Nice dry roads, but your breath turns to snow out there. 
I prefer to keep my bike warm


----------

